# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  Drgawki po przebudzeniu ze snu

## czeko.lada

Witam. Mam 17 lat i moim problemem są drgawki, które występują po przebudzeniu ze snu. Wstrząsy są krótkie, trwają kilka sekund, lecz intensywne i mam je co chwilę. Od ponad roku występuje u mnie to zjawisko, jednakże kiedyś poranne drgawki były pojedyncze lub pojawiały się kilka razy. Nie mogłam zrobić nawet herbaty, gdyż np. szklanka leciała mi z rąk i nie jedną już zbiłam. Na początku stycznia tego roku zażyłam tabletki dla dzieci na kaszel. Wzięłam ich 6 licząc że wystąpi u mnie 'faza' jak słyszałam. Lek mi zaszkodził z niewiadomych powodów, chciało mi się wymiotować, bolały mnie wszystkie mięśnie tak że nie mogłam się poruszyć, kręciło mi się w głowie, byłam otępiała i ogłupiona. Gdy ta 'zła faza' mi minęła bardzo przestraszyłam się jedną sprawą, mianowicie ktoś mi groził czymś. Myślę że te tabletki nie były przyczyną tego, ale jedynie wzmocniły odczucia. Dostałam ataku. Serce mi kołotało, jakby zaraz miało przebić się przez klatkę piersiową dosłownie, czułam mrowienie w kończynach, wywracały mi się białka, nic nie widziałam i słabo kojarzyłam co się dzieje. Następnego dnia, niewyspana wstałam i dostawałam tych drgawek opisanych wyżej, tylko bardzo intensywnych występujących co minutę. Jeden z napadów był tak mocny, że zwalił mnie z nóg dosłownie, bo kończyny się pode mną ugięły. Tego samego dnia poszłam do lekarza rodzinnego, ale nie powiedziałam o tabletkach. Zrobiono mi badanie cukru we krwi (było go za mało) i zmierzono mi ciśnienie (było za niskie). Diagnoza była taka, że to od nerwów, gdyż powiedziałam jej o tej stresującej sytuacji z poprzedniego dnia. Przepisano mi magnez. Piję go 2 razy dziennie, ale drgawki powracają, np. po drzemce w dzień albo rano. Pomaga mi zjedzenie serka, batonika, czegoś słodkiego. Nie mam pojęcia co to może być, w internecie podobnego przypadku nie znalazłam. Może to jakaś cukrzyca, anemia, nie wiem... Proszę o pomoc, może zetknęliście się z czymś takim. Pozdrawiam

----------


## TomaszK

cukrzyca. susu jak uważasz? ;D

----------


## czeko.lada

a więc jakie badania powinnam wykonać ?

----------


## TomaszK

skoro pomagają Ci słodycze, ogólnie cukier to może być to cukrzyca.zrób badania na poziom cukru

----------


## czeko.lada

tak jak napisałam w pierwszym poście, robiłam badania na cukier, było go bardzo mało. lekarka powiedziała że po prostu musze coś zjeść słodkiego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

przeczytaj sobie o hipoglikemii. myślę że to ci dolega.

----------


## czeko.lada

poczytałam troche, objawy nawet się sprawdzają. są to:
- nadmierne pocenie, również zimne poty (ok. pół roku)
- osłabienie
- senność
- szybkie bicie serca
- trzęsawki
- ból serca połączony z drętwieniem lewej ręki
- szybkie męczenie się (nawet po wejściu po chodach nie mogę złapać tchu mimo że od 7 lat trenuję piłkę ręczną, wcześniej lekkoatletyka)
- poddenerwowanie (czasami mam takie złe przeczucia)
nie wiem co to może być, objawy się nasilają, codziennie mam jakieś, wcześniej raz na jakiś czas

----------

